# Poolside Easter



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Before he got over his "fear" of the water and jumping in, I wouldnt really call it a fear, he just hadnt realized it was really fun yet so he was not about to just go plop in the water lol
After this video he did start flopping/flailing into the pool to get the ball with a little hesitation, I am thinking after a few more visits to Gma's house he will be jumping in like a pro!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That one really made me laugh. I am such a horrible person, I had such an urge to push him in I could hardly stand it.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

He got pushed and tossed a few times and loved it lol


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ya I can see Richter loving that too.


----------

